# Problem z Chromium pod i585

## spinerr

Chromium-35.0.1916.153

Chciałem porównać z firefoxem, skompilowałem pod mojego staruszka na platformie i586 i.. "błędna instrukcja"

chromedriver

```
instructions:

 cpuid: 7    nop: 10675    call: 79905    count: 927822

 i486:    103

 i686:    1596

 mmx:    126

 sse:    79

 sse2:    503
```

Nawet pod Pentium III nie pójdzie.

Dlaczego Chromium olewa CHOSTa?

----------

## znal

Nie wiem jak dokładnie to się ma do CHOSTa, ale chromium domyślnie olewa CFLAGS, można to zmienić ustawiając flage USE custom-cflags.

----------

## spinerr

Dodałem custom-cflags do package .use, dla pakietu chromium. 

Przekompilowałem chromium z nowym use. 

Dalej błędna instrukcja...

----------

## mir3x

Skąd to sse2 się wzięło ?

Pentium III na pewno nie ma sse2, wczesniejsze sse tez pewno nie mają.

----------

## spinerr

 *mir3x wrote:*   

> Skąd to sse2 się wzięło ?
> 
> Pentium III na pewno nie ma sse2, wczesniejsze sse tez pewno nie mają.

 

a skąd mam wiedzieć? po to założyłem ten wątek?  :Razz: 

wynik jest z analyze-x86, można ściągnąć z Gita (na profilu alexxy ego).

Napewno coś jest zepsute skoro use custom-cflags nic nie daje.

----------

## mir3x

Hmm, znalazłem to

```
We have Chrome 34 and cannot update versions since Google decided not to support processors without the SSE2 instructions any more.
```

Ja bym zainstalował na starym sprzecie opere-12, o ile jest gdzies dostępna.

EDIT: znalazłem tez jakis patch 

chromium-no-sse2-patch

https://github.com/graysky2/chromium-no-sse2-patch

Ale i tak mimo wszystko olałbym chromium, a jesli nie to sprawdź czy masz sse (sse1)

----------

## spinerr

 *mir3x wrote:*   

> Hmm, znalazłem to
> 
> ```
> We have Chrome 34 and cannot update versions since Google decided not to support processors without the SSE2 instructions any more.
> ```
> ...

 

Chrome to nie to samo co chromium. Google ze swoim Chromem już jakiś czas temu wypi.... się na starsze kompy tak jak adobe z flashem pod linuksa. 

Dzięki za tego patcha, zobaczę co da się z tym zrobić wkrótce; nie kompiluję tego na maszynie i586- zajęło by to z 70godzin  :Smile: .

Opera już od paru lat nie wspiera procków i586.

----------

